# Dubai Visa Problem



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

i went to dubai 4 months ago on visit visa and a company gave me job with an offer letter and told me that they will send me employment visa within 2 weeks. whenever i asked them about visa they just said that visa process will take some more time may be 2 more weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? i'm very worried about that, now i'm in pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dont resign from the current job.
talk to the company.


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

whenever i talk to the company they said visa will take more 2 weeks. is there any legal way where i can case on the company? that the company issued me the offer letter but now he is not giving me a visa.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

You have just wait , some times security clearance would be taken some times.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

salmanasif said:


> whenever i talk to the company they said visa will take more 2 weeks. is there any legal way where i can case on the company? that the company issued me the offer letter but now he is not giving me a visa.


Legally you don't have a contract so forget the law. 

'He' doesn't give you a Visa, the UAE does so he cannot do anything. 

If you cannot understand the above ................... And think that lawyers are a solution ......


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

4 months are questionable, i have also been told for at max 10 days but i got my visa after 34 days but 4 months are pretty big time, you can do except waiting but keep yourself in the loop and do inquire about the status regularly like after 3 days or a week. You can also talk to another person like directly to PRO or HR other than the person on reception.


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

That is multi-national company. And i have 2 persons in my contacts first one is HR Coordinator and the 2nd one Public Relations Officer who handles the visa process. Every week they both persons said the visa will take more 2 weeks once completed we'll let you know. And now i have tired to heard these ******** again and again. 
my question is can i take any legally action on this company? because i have official offer letter of this company.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

salmanasif said:


> my question is can i take any legally action on this company? because i have official offer letter of this company.


You have had the answer already, but perhaps did not understand it.

The UAE issues Visas, and not the company. You cannot do anything to the company when the issuing of visas is not their decision.

The long answer is No. the answer will still be no, no matter how many times you ask.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> You have had the answer already, but perhaps did not understand it.
> 
> The UAE issues Visas, and not the company. You cannot do anything to the company when the issuing of visas is not their decision.
> 
> The long answer is No. the answer will still be no, no matter how many times you ask.


And to stress the answer the further - no you have no legal recourse against the company. the labour laws become applicable once you are under the company's sponsorship. The offer letter is worth nothing.


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

now i will have to go back to dubai again on visit visa to find other job. i'm so worried about this.... what should i do? can't make decision :-(


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

salmanasif said:


> now i will have to go back to dubai again on visit visa to find other job. i'm so worried about this.... what should i do? can't make decision :-(


Thats awful.
At the same time looking at the bright side - if they are a shady company playing games now, its better you were never under their sponsorship. Who knows how they would have tried to exploit you after you had joined


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

That is so sad to know. Come on visit and try finding a other job


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

now company is saying that we are increasing our quota when we get approval from the immigration office then we'll apply your visa.
what is quota? and is that true problem????


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Quota is real. Companies get a certain number of visas - dependent on their trade licence and type of business.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks steve............ and plz tell me how much this process will take to get quota approval???


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

salmanasif said:


> thanks steve............ and plz tell me how much this process will take to get quota approval???


Quota process doesnt take long...maybe a couple of days or so. But the security clearance is anyones guess. However, you need to figure out whether this company is genuine or shady. Did you pay anything for your visa by any chance?


----------



## salmanasif (Apr 23, 2014)

No, it is a well-known multi-national company and i didn't pay anything but whenever i ask about my visa they reply that we didn't get the approval of the quota may be this process will take more 2 weeks.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

salmanasif said:


> now i will have to go back to dubai again on visit visa to find other job. i'm so worried about this.... what should i do? can't make decision :-(


Salman, whats your updates now?


----------



## rekha_123 (Oct 27, 2014)

even one of my friend got a job in multi nationmal company.. atleast they gave u offer letter. for him no offer letter also. but told that he is selcted. he is back in home country. but he is contacting them through phone.its almost 2 months. even they are telling visa/ labour kota once approved hr will call. do know what to do.. becoming very tensed


----------

